# Clonezilla



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Could you use clonezilla to clone drive then use MSFadd to expand it?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You can use any tool that does a drive to drive copy. Once the image is copied to a new drive intact, then the correct tool for the type of TiVo you have can be used to expand.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jmbach said:


> You can use any tool that does a drive to drive copy. Once the image is copied to a new drive intact, then the correct tool for the type of TiVo you have can be used to expand.


Thanks, MSFcopy seems slow and at a minimum doesn't tell whats going on clonezilla will tell you how long it will take and show progress.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cannonz said:


> Could you use clonezilla to clone drive then use MSFadd to expand it?


It looks like maybe Clonezilla doesn't "speak" Apple Partition Map, or variations thereof.

You could use

dd_rescue

or

ddrescue

with the verbose option if you want to be able to see it working.

When you say MFSadd, do you mean the version that's part of the MFS Live cd or the version that's part of WinMFS?

What model TiVo are we talking about and what drive sizes?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

unitron said:


> It looks like maybe Clonezilla doesn't "speak" Apple Partition Map, or variations thereof.
> 
> You could use
> 
> ...


WinMFS, 652 Tivo, stock 160 to 2TB. I recently did a 160 to 1TB using WinMFS. Wouldn't the Clonezilla clone be identical to original regardless of partition map?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It should be an exact copy of the original drive. In my experience, all the programs that can read partitions do not read the TiVo partitions. Not that they couldn't but they need a small modification to do so. And as soon as I say that, somebody will say they have a program that reads it. ;-)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cannonz said:


> WinMFS, 652 Tivo, stock 160 to 2TB. I recently did a 160 to 1TB using WinMFS. Wouldn't the Clonezilla clone be identical to original regardless of partition map?


All I know about Clonezilla is what I read about it on the intarweb, but some of what I've read indicates that it's like some other drive copy programs--it expects to be working with a DOS/Windows drive, and doesn't speak APM.

If I were you, and the 1TB was set up the way I wanted (cable card pairings, ZIP Code, cable lineup, etc., not to mention saving the shows on there), I'd go ahead and let set WinMFS up to copy it to the 2TB and come back in a few hours, decline the offer to expand, select the 2TB drive, check it with

mfsinfo

to make sure it looked okay, and then expanded with

mfsadd


----------

